# Stippen auf Forellen



## Masterfischer (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Kan man eigentlich auch am Forellensee(-puff) mit ner 7mStippe stippen und wen ja mit welcher Montage?
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Kommt immer drauf an wie gross die Forellen sind. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit Gummi rangehn, dann sollte klappen und macht auch Spass.


----------



## Pikebite (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Selbst hab ich das noch nie versucht. Ich kann mich aber daran erinnern, dass vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Artikel im Blinker war, der sich damit befasst hat. Ein paar Engländer (wer auch sonst?|kopfkrat ) haben mit Kopfruten auf Großforellen und Karpfen gefischt. Wie Skipper47 schon gesagt hat, benutzten die Gummizüge. Allerdings waren die Ruten aber auch nicht gerade zart gebaut.:q 

Gegenüber den Rollenrutenanglern hättest du natürlich den Vorteil, dass du deine Montage auf 7 Meter tanzen lassen kannst, ohne einzuholen. Ich finde, das ist ne gute Idee von dir und auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert.#6


----------



## DerStipper (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

nen 3-4g Schwimmer 18er Hauptschnur. Gekürztes Forellenvorfach sollte so 12er-16er Vorfach sein dsa gekürzt ca. 40cm länge hat oder wenn du nich kürzen willst halt das lange Vorfach. Haken 12-14er. Köder Maden bzw. Bienenmaden oder auch Wurm. Teig ist nich zu empfehlen da man den mit der Kopfrute nich richtig einsetzen kann. Achso ind Engalnd ist es Gang und gebe auf Karpfen zu stippen.Nich auf 40Pfünder oder sowas auf Karpfen bis 3-4kg auch mal etwas schwerere. Für diese Angelei gibt es extra Karpfenstippruten die schwerer und belastbarer als andere Stippen sind. Sie werden dann mit ner extra Karpfenspitze an nem 4 oder 5 teiligem Topset mit nem 20er Gummi oder etwas dicker oder dünner jenach größe der Fische gefischt.


----------



## Masterfischer (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Gummizug ? Wasn das und was brauch ich dafür ? Bin neu in der Stipperszene
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Mühle (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Der wird vorne in die Spitze der Rute eingesetzt und sorgt dafür, dass der Fisch nicht nur von der Aktion der Rute, sondern auch von dem nachgebenden Gummi müde gemacht wird. Bei größeren Fischen ist dies notwendig, da die Stipprute ja nicht über die Möglichkeit verfügt, etwa Schnur von der Rolle freizugeben. Harte Fluchten würden ohne Gummizug zwangsläufig zum Schnurbruch und Verlst des Fisches führen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Masterfischer (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird vorne in die Spitze der Rute eingesetzt und sorgt dafür, dass der Fisch nicht nur von der Aktion der Rute, sondern auch von dem nachgebenden Gummi müde gemacht wird. Bei größeren Fischen ist dies notwendig, da die Stipprute ja nicht über die Möglichkeit verfügt, etwa Schnur von der Rolle freizugeben. Harte Fluchten würden ohne Gummizug zwangsläufig zum Schnurbruch und Verlst des Fisches führen.
> 
> Gruß Mühle


Denkst du ich brauch das für Forellen ?
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Mühle (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Hmmm, schwer zu sagen. Hängt glaube ich wirklich von der Größe der zu erwartenden Forellen ab. Bei dem unberechenbaren  Drillverhalten der Forelle und deren Sprüngen gerade in der letzten Phase des Drills würde ich aber glaube ich schon dazu tendieren, einen Gummizug zu verwenden.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Masterfischer (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Ok Danke


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Tach auch
Ich habs jetzt ein paarmal bei einem Onkel von mir der an einem grösseren Forellensee eigentlich Köderfische stippen wollte erlebt das Forellen bissen. Da war nix mir Gummizug. Portionsforellen sind gar kein Problem.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Masterfischer (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> Ich habs jetzt ein paarmal bei einem Onkel von mir der an einem grösseren Forellensee eigentlich Köderfische stippen wollte erlebt das Forellen bissen. Da war nix mir Gummizug. Portionsforellen sind gar kein Problem.
> Bis denn
> Carsten


Was meinst du mit Portionsforellen etwa bis 500g oder was ?
Also im Forellensee habe ich bis jetzt immer unter oder knapp über 500g Forellen gefangen.Also müsste es ja eigentlich gehen oder Pickerfan. Was kostet eigentlich son Gummizug ? 
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Recht haste obwohl ich 500 gr. schon recht ordentlich finde. Bei den Preisen kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Masterfischer (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Recht haste obwohl ich 500 gr. schon recht ordentlich finde. Bei den Preisen kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.
> Bis denn
> Carsten


Danke trotzdem dafür.
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## DerStipper (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Preise für Gummizüge reichen von 5-10€ aber du brauchst ja nicht viel. Beschreibung kommt in nem Link


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53348


----------



## Masterfischer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Kann man sich so´n Gummizug auch selber bauen bin zurzeit echt pleite(kein cent) und meine Eltern geben mir kein Money und ich brauch den bis Freitag morgen. Weil ich von nem Kolegen gehört habe das in den Teichen auch Lachsforellen bis 3,5Kg vorkommen.


----------



## DerStipper (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

nö den Gummi und den Connector muss man kaufen. Was steht denn auf der Rute drauf?
Ich denke das die Rute ne Glasspitze hat von daher dürften die großen ReFo auch kein Prob. sein.


----------



## Masterfischer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Auf der Rute steht MoTec Stippe 700 Art.Nr.10110-700 Länge 7,00m Teile 7
QPM=Qualitätsprodukt aus dem Hause Moritz ; Angelsport Moritz Die Nr. 1 in Deutschland. 
Woran erkenne ich den eine Glasspitze ?
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## DerStipper (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Keine Ahnugn ich frage die Verkäufer immer vorher was ich da für ne Spitze drinne hab.
Ansonste sind die Glasspitzen glaub ich nicht Hohl hab aber keine Ahnung.
Achso nen Test nehm die Spitze mal raus halte sie am dünnen Ende fest. Guck wie weit sie sich nach unten biegt wenn es sehr extrem ist ist es ne Glasspitze anders nich. Mach am besten mal nen Foto von der Spitze wenn du sie festhälst


----------



## JonasH (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Sconmal über ne Bolo Rute nachgedacht?!?!... wenn du im mom kein Geld hast ist es zwar gerade schlecht aber ZEiten bessern sich ja und mit ner Bolo solltest du auch bei ner 3,5kg Forelle nur leichte probs kriegen...


----------



## Masterfischer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

@DerStipper

Die Rutenspitze ist hohl aber lässt sich ziemlich weit bigen fast 180°
Hier ein Foto: http://www.directupload.net/show_image.php?d=284&n=Zhe874rk.jpg
Was meinst du hält die Rute das ?
Mfg Masterfischer

Ps: @DerStipper wie lange Stippst du schon ? scheinst sehr viel erfahrung zu haben.


----------



## Masterfischer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Sconmal über ne Bolo Rute nachgedacht?!?!... wenn du im mom kein Geld hast ist es zwar gerade schlecht aber ZEiten bessern sich ja und mit ner Bolo solltest du auch bei ner 3,5kg Forelle nur leichte probs kriegen...


Ich glaube ich bleibe erstmal bei meiner Anfänger-Stippe. Danach kann ich ja immer noch weitersehn. Aber trotzdem danke für deinen Beitrag.
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## DerStipper (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

ich Stippe bald 8-9Jahre am Anfang mit ne 3m Stippe auf Ukels da kann mir keiner mehr was aus unserem Dorf. Nach und nach wurden meine Zielfische größer und die wurden auch immer größer da man durch die neu erlernten/erlesenen Techniken eine bessere Ausbeute bekommt. Aber du musst selber lernen.
Achso du solltest die Spitze nich biegen sonder einfach am Stonfo festhalten. Nix mit Muskelkraft biegen sonst kommt nen Knax rein scheint aber ne Glassptze zu sein. Ne Carbonspitze hätte sowas nich wirklich überlebt


----------



## Masterfischer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

!!!Cool Danke!!!
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Falls die Fische doch größer werden, kann man sich auch selber eine beringte aus der Stippe bauen. Ein kleiner Klapprollenhalter und ein ordentlicher Spitzenring kosten nicht viel. Match-Light-Ringe kann man wunderbar aus kleinen und großen Sicherheitsnadeln machen, wenn Du da irgendwo einen Nähkasten "plündern" kannst wirds ganz günstig. Gehört dann eher in die Rubrik Basteln, aber Sicherheitsnadeln sind guter Stahl, sehr leicht und für beringtes Stippen voll ausreichend. Die Enden/Stege kann man ein wenig glühen und biegen, dann bekommt man das schnell hin.
Braucht ein wenig Zeit und Übung, aber Zeit hast Du bestimmt mehr als Geld. So ne Light-Beringung mit kleiner Rolle ist auf jeden Fall besser als Gummizug und Zähneklappern bei der 5kg Forelle :q


----------



## DerStipper (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Ich finde Zähneklappern immer Spannender:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Wenn denn gerade soweit ist immer!  #6


----------



## Masterfischer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> nen 3-4g Schwimmer 18er Hauptschnur. Gekürztes Forellenvorfach sollte so 12er-16er Vorfach sein dsa gekürzt ca. 40cm länge hat oder wenn du nich kürzen willst halt das lange Vorfach. Haken 12-14er.


Meinst du das immer noch auch wenn dort Lachsforellen vorkommen.


----------



## DerStipper (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

18er-20er Hauptschnur benutze ich auch auf Barben und die sind Kampfstärker als Forellen. dann nimmste halt ne 16er Schnur und bindest dir die Vorfächer mit nem 12er Haken selber 
Achso wenn ich mit meiner Steckrute angle fische ich noch ein bissel dünner auch wenn Barben da sind oder Karpfen ich fische so gut wie nie dicker als 16er Hauptschnur.


----------



## Masterfischer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Mal ne Frage von welcher Firma ist die Schnur und welche Tragkraft hat sie ?
Ich würde nämlich sonst mit ner 23 Fischen die hält bis 4Kg und ein 18 Vorfach mit nem 10Haken und einen 3g Schwimmer.


----------



## Masterfischer (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Ich war heut los. So langsam glaube ich spinnt der Besitzer ich dachte das währe ein Forellensee aber nein was fange ich zwei Brassen. Zum Glück habe ich dan doch noch eine Forelle verbuchen können. Mach echt Spaß mit der Stippe und war außerdem mal wieder ne abwechslung zu den ganzen Brassen die nun ja nicht ganz so hart kämpfen wie die Forellen. 
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## DerStipper (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*

Ich würde die Sensas Feeling Competiton in 18 nehmen und nen 16er Vorfach. Achso Waku Stroft GTM in 18 ist auch gut vorallem was die Tragkraft an geht
Achso nehm nich so dicke Schnüre da die groß Forellen vorsichtiger sind als die kleinen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Stippen auf Forellen*



			
				Masterfischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte das währe ein Forellensee aber nein was fange ich zwei Brassen


Der Teichpfleger wollte bestimmt was für die Stippangler tun!  :q


----------

